# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Moving to Russia

## GaryK

Thanks again for all the feedback!   I know I was told by my friend, who's a language teacher and tutor, in St.Petersburg, that there are opportunities for native English speaking people in the teaching fields, and that more and more companies there are looking for English speaking people to work for them.  So, I guess what I am trying to find out, is if there are people out there, especially ones from America, that have gone through the process.  For example, did you go on a tourist or student visa, and found an opportunity that was too good to pass up, and decided to stay...and if so, how did you manage it?  Did the company you work for have to vouch for you, or assist you with any of the new visa work?  Did you have to show proof of residency?  Are you allowed to rent an apartment, not being a citizen?  
As to the problems different countries may have, well all I can say is that there is good and bad everywhere, and perhaps for my personal reasons, I may find Russia to my liking, and offer me opportunities that are unique for me.  
I guess what I am asking for is perhaps simplistic, but if there is any such thing as a "step-by-step" guide on how to move to Russia, then that is what I am looking for.  Thanks everyone!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, when I was in St. Pete as a student (on a student Visa) I could easily rent an apartment, which is what I did. I even worked part time as a english teacher (with no teaching degree), and I got paid a whopping 5 dollars an hour. 
What most of the non-russians did, when I was there, was either arrive on a Business Visa or a Student Visa and then look for jobs. Many of them did get jobs. There might be other ways too (which is what I will be doing in the future). 
I don't know the process that they went through though... 
Sorry for being no help, and keep us posted on your progress!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.expat.ru/forum/showthread.ph ... nce+permit
Good luck!

----------


## waxwing

> more and more companies there are looking for English speaking people to work for them.

 If you read expat.ru you'll see that most people have quite the opposite impression (unless it's changed in the last few months). Things have changed a great deal since the mid to late 90s.

----------

